# Budget equipment.



## sketchin (May 21, 2013)

We all much know of a place to get some 'budget' vivarium equipment, whether its a stat or a thermometers, fake leave? Cheap bowls, cheap heat lights or ceramics? I don't care if its not a reptile branded piece of equipment as long as it functions and one. 

As much as i love to support my local rep shops but i don't have money to chuck about. 

This is a thread to share where you get you cheaper / non-reptile branded equipment. I'm looking to set up another vivarium so thats why im here, asking for help. 

Thanks, 
-Sketch


----------



## iPHAILZ (Nov 23, 2012)

Vivariums, Reptile Supplies & Live Food | Swell Reptiles


----------



## sketchin (May 21, 2013)

I was really hoping to find some cheap stats, dimmer stats, fake plants, fake rocks etc. Stuff which isn't aimed directly at the reptile market, cos they tend to mark it up once it's for the herp community.


----------



## frogworlduk (Mar 27, 2009)

Not to do them same as the advert above but... Check our website out. Amphibian Supplies and Equipment we only supply products that we use ourselves, so it's all instead and as cheap as we can make it.


----------



## sketchin (May 21, 2013)

frogworlduk said:


> Not to do them same as the advert above but... Check our website out. Amphibian Supplies and Equipment we only supply products that we use ourselves, so it's all instead and as cheap as we can make it.


Your price on the live plants are great, wish i bought mine off you instead of DF. Would be even better if you stocked more live foods.

Im still looking for cheaper though lol


----------



## lozmick (Jun 24, 2013)

Can never be too cheap


----------



## sketchin (May 21, 2013)

C'mon people, where do you get your rocks, fake plants hides water bowls ? 

Do you know a cheaper thing not necessarily reptile branded but does the same thing ? Spread the knowledge.. maaaan


----------



## graham40 (Dec 19, 2011)

sketchin said:


> C'mon people, where do you get your rocks, fake plants hides water bowls ?
> 
> Do you know a cheaper thing not necessarily reptile branded but does the same thing ? Spread the knowledge.. maaaan


Cheapest way to do it is make your own


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

I hope your local shop tells you to do one if you ever need last minute advice on something


----------



## adsclarke (Feb 15, 2009)

If we don't support local shops then they will no longer be there which would be a shame. 

I would have thought though that if you can't afford to purchase decoration for your viv you probably can't afford the animal the care it deserves if it becomes ill and therefore maybe you shouldn't have one?

Just saying...


----------



## Jacob91 (Mar 30, 2015)

I use dog and cat bowls for water etc. Half the price of 'made-for-reptile' stuff. Plus so much easier to clean than those blasted exo terra bowls!


----------



## kevcollyer (May 22, 2007)

*cheap*

While Iike to support my local rep shops as much as anyone else I do find SOME things are like 5 times more expensive because it says reptile on the packaging


----------



## dinosaur lou (May 14, 2015)

sketchin said:


> C'mon people, where do you get your rocks, fake plants hides water bowls ?
> 
> Do you know a cheaper thing not necessarily reptile branded but does the same thing ? Spread the knowledge.. maaaan


I would also say make your own but then it's buying to make your own which costs money! You can treat your own rocks and branches google how then u can save with that 
Also I heard of people planting in there vivs so seeds are cheap 
As for other things get creative ? Look on preowned sites 

Hope it works out


----------



## Ste123 (Apr 30, 2011)

I use https://www.tlc-direct.co.uk/Main_I...or/index.html#R80_Reflector_Spot_Lamps_ES_Cap to buy my 100w lamps they also good priced for down lighters etc.... And even tubular heaters are cheaper than reptile branded.


----------

